# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Window flashing

## Crabtree-ites

Grateful for advice. We are self-builders & are about to install western red cedar dlb-glazed windows in 90mm Tas Oak wall-framing. The cladding will be horizontal & vertical colourbond & Shadowclad ply. We want to put flashings around the windows that will not move with the colourbond & will provide a good waterproof seal. Has anyone any ideas how to go about this?

----------

